# The slithery kind :<



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2014)

Venomous! Striped Coral Snake/Banded Malayan Coral Snake (Calliophis intestinalis). Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


Calliophis intestinalis IMG_0195 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Calliophis intestinalis IMG_0187 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Beautiful Vertebral Slug Snake (Asthenodipsas vertebralis). Pahang, Malaysia.


Athenodipsas vertebralis IMG_9919 copy (2) by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Athenodipsas vertebralis IMG_9931 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


An angry Siamese Peninsula Pit Viper (Trimeresurus fucatus), one of the three we found at night. Cropped. Pahang, Malaysia.


Trimeresurus fucatus IMG_9864 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


My first two snake bites, all by this beautiful Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina). Probably the way I grabbed it . Selangor, Malaysia.


Ahaetulla prasina IMG_0158 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Ahaetulla prasina IMG_0159 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Tyguy35 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good thing the viper didn't get you


----------



## orionmystery (May 3, 2014)

Tyguy35 said:


> Good thing the viper didn't get you



Ha....but even vipers are not that deadly.


----------



## twinrivers19 (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 5, 2014)

Great photos mate!


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2014)

twinrivers19 said:


> Beautiful photos!





CdTSnap said:


> Great photos mate!



Thanks, twinrivers19, CdTSnap!


----------

